# (erledigt) Raspberry Pi 3 & Displayport



## jigsaw1988 (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Monitor, der nur einen DVI- und Displayporteingang hat, also kein HDMI. Nun möchte ich ein RaspberryPi anschließen. Mit diesem Kabel geht es nicht. Was benötige ich da genau?

Ich wollte das hier bestellen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Würde es damit funktionieren?

Gruß
jigsaw


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raspberry Pi 3 & Displayport*

Jap...nimm HDMI auf DVI das funktioniert leichter als auf Displayport.
Sound hast du dann nicht, denn den überträgt DVI nicht.


----------



## jigsaw1988 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Raspberry Pi 3 & Displayport*

Den Sound brauche ich nicht. Vielen Dank für die Bestätigung.


----------

